# Yak chew treats



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Himalayan Yak Chews? Do they last with larger dogs and do the dogs like them? Do the dogs who like them have any GI problems with them? Do they prefer the Chrurpa chews? TIA!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

My collie has two in his crate right now. Both dogs absolutely love them but I no longer give them to my bluetick (he's a gulper) because he will swallow them when he gets them half chewed down and he will regurgitate that huge chunk over and over until I get over there quick enough to take it from him. After that happened we just decided to stick with pork legs (we raw feed).

Dude, on the other hand loves his yak chew. With him, the "large" ones will last him several weeks because he is not a constant chewer. He does know how to wear them down quickly but they still last him several weeks. Buck can go through one in a matter of days and sometimes they last him a week but he eats to live and he is a major chewer (on appropriate things, not our things). 

I am not familiar with Chrurpa chews so I can't say which would last longer but I know that some dogs will allow a yak chew to last for months and some will work on them for a long time and they don't last as long. 

Buck only gets yak chews when are wanting to watch a movie on a rainy day and it is too nasty to take him on a walk so he is a bit bouncy. They are a great mental workout for him.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i have yak chews and neither dog is fond of them. 

i wish they were because i think they are a good source for a chew.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I bought one for Tucker a while ago. I wasn't thrilled with them for a few reasons. One, he didn't love them. He liked them enough to chew when he was really bored, but they were nothing compared to his bully sticks. That isn't that bad though, the main reason I get him chews is that when he's bored to tears he chews them instead of getting into trouble, so they did fit the bill in that way. It lasted him a while, much longer than a bully stick, but like I said he didn't chew it as much (he's also a small dog for the record). My next complaint with them was that it broke apart in small chunks, it didn't dissolve slowly. I was a little concerned about choking. I also got peeved when he was walking along the hardwood floor and dropped it, it broke into two pieces. The chews are rather small to begin with and I wanted to throw it out when it got too small to prevent choking, so once it split in half each piece had to be thrown out when it got to small, so it didn't last very long after that. And I'm not a fan of the price. 

So clearly not my thing, but I know some people love them. They don't smell, they last longer than bully sticks, and some dogs think they are great. I definately think you should still give them a try and decide for yourself.

I don't know what the chrurpa chews are and google isn't giving me anything.


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your comments. I have a very sweet but very busy 12 month old setter named Dolce so have ordered some to try to occupy her busy little mind. Will report back. Here is a link to a blog comparing the two brands : The Wet Nose: Himalayan Dog Chews . They do say you can microwave the small pieces for 35 - 40 seconds (then cool) to soften and puff them. I found the best prices at petexpertise.com which looks like a great company advocating positive training and safe items. Luckily, the weather here is perfect today and the other dogs are entertaining Dolce outside atm


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> My collie has two in his crate right now. Both dogs absolutely love them but I no longer give them to my bluetick (he's a gulper) because he will swallow them when he gets them half chewed down and he will regurgitate that huge chunk over and over until I get over there quick enough to take it from him. After that happened we just decided to stick with pork legs (we raw feed).
> 
> Dude, on the other hand loves his yak chew. With him, the "large" ones will last him several weeks because he is not a constant chewer. He does know how to wear them down quickly but they still last him several weeks. Buck can go through one in a matter of days and sometimes they last him a week but he eats to live and he is a major chewer (on appropriate things, not our things).
> 
> ...


THIS is almost exactly what I was going to say. I personally love them for my dogs, but I don't have a gulper like Buck. Sure, they don't go BONKERS over them like they do the bully sticks, but they last, don't smell, don't stain, and I'd imagine they do a pretty good job cleaning their teeth. The store I used to work at sold them, and I'd always recommend to get the biggest size your dog can handle. We had a lot of people with yorkies and even shih tzus that would buy the large size because of the problem Maxy24 mentioned - the smaller ones often break in half. The ones they have now have lasted the past couple months, I don't give it to them every day (I think that helps make it more of a "special treat"), they usually get it on rainy days or when I'm being lazy and they need to be occupied. I haven't noticed any pieces fall off that are big enough to be a choking hazard, they just kinda chip away at it until it gets tiny and then they either chew it up and swallow it (if I don't get to it fast enough - never any problems) or I pick it up and throw it away.

Edit: Haha you posted right at the same time as me! The dog in your avatar is gorgeous - I hope Dolce likes her yak chews!!


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

I bought for Neeko a while back. She went through it more quickly than she does a bully stick. On a side note, did y'all know they are actually a form of cheese? I licked/tasted Neeko's before I gave it to her. It tasted like salty Parmesan. :-D


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

do they cause any kind of digestive upset for anyone's dogs?


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

Thanks Catahoulamom. The avatar is a pastel portrait done by artist Karen Williams of Dolce's grandmother's great grandmother, Dyna. She was a very special dog. Neeko - I read the seconds are sold in Nepal for human consumption - ha! I'll try to post a photo of Dolce at her first dog show a few weeks ago...


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes I have also tasted the Himalayans before since they are also made for people.  Didn't taste like much to me, a mild hard cheese as most others have said.

and wow, Dolce is STUNNING!


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

Thanks again. She's at that gawky teen age stage when every setter owner wonders if they will ever grow up and mature into the calm stately Englishmen they're supposed to be  Petexpertise is supposed to deliver today but agility will probably tire her out before I can try them!


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

The himalayan yak chews arrived today and are a hit so far. Rachel has been working on a large for 40 minutes with barely a dent in it. Fresco has been walking around the house carrying it in his mouth for the last 40 minutes - I guess it's his trophy. Dharma and Dolce are in bed in their crates so will get theirs tomorrow.


----------

